# Shimano 11 speed chain quick connect



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, Ive always used the 9 and 10 speed quick connect links on my Shimano chains. I have a new bike with 11 speed Dura Ace on it. Does anyone know of a quick link compatible with the new 11 speed chain?

second question, the only chain breaking tool I have is my shimano 9 speed one, will this still work on the 11 speed chain, not sure if the pins are different sizes?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

The pin size should be the same. The only problem I've seen when using older 9 speed chain tools, is an improper fit with the center support. The outer side plate is supposed to rest against the back of the tool, when pressing a pin out. With the thinner chain, the center support may contact the inside of the the outer plate closest to the drive pin and not allow the chain to sit properly. To fix that, I just filed on the center support to reduce it's thickness. I did this once when 10 speed chains came out in 2000 and again in 2008, for 11 speed chains.

KMC makes an 11 speed link and so does IRD, although the IRD might be hard to find. To be sure that it fits properly, use a feeler gage and check the clearance between the inner and outer plates. You want .004 inch minimum and .008 maximum. You can get by with as much as .012 inch of clearance, but that's kind of sloppy.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, i saw that KMC did an 11 speed link, but its listed as "Campagnolo only" and not sure if compatible or not. I have sent KMC an email as well asking if they do one for the new Shimano chain.

cheers


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

11 speed chains are all going to be very close to the same 5.6mm outer width. To get that width, there is little room to change the dimensions significantly. It would be really odd for KMC to make a link just for a Campy chain, and a different one for their own 11 speed chain.

Campy did go to a special effort to keep the roller width as wide as possible and did that by making the outer plates thinner, using a stronger grade of steel. There is some chance that a Shimano 11 chain might be a little narrower across the inner plates. That's why I suggest measuring the clearance. As long as the link is a reasonably close fit, there shouldn't be a problem.

Most sellers of the KMC links list it as compatible with the KMC or Campy chain, at present.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I read that the Shimano 11 spd chain roller width is identical to the Shimano 10 spd roller width. And that Shimano is using thinner side plates.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Buy a Shimano 11spd chain tool. After all you are riding Dura-Ace. The new tool is backwards compatible with 10spd, 9 spd, etc.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

C-40 said:


> 11 speed chains are all going to be very close to the same 5.6mm outer width. To get that width, there is little room to change the dimensions significantly. It would be really odd for KMC to make a link just for a Campy chain, and a different one for their own 11 speed chain.


I think it is just a matter of time lag. Campagnolo 11-spd has been around much longer than Shimano's. Shimano 11-spd has only been available for just a few months. I doubt if Shimano would give KMC 11-spd parts for development work as it would be for a competing product, so they would have to wait until the parts were offered for sale to the public. Even if it were dimensionally the same as the Campagnolo part, KMC would still need to test it on Shimano hardware. Anyway, give it a little time.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Question about the new Dura Ace 9000 -- do the cassettes fit on the same 8/9/10 speed cassette bodies, or does one have to swap bodies, or buy new wheels when moving to DA 9000?


----------



## LS0204 (Apr 1, 2004)

pmf,

Unfortunately it depends on the wheel. 

For instance, the Mavic's will take a 11s cassette by omitting the spacer. I have a 2013 set of SLS and the cassette fits great. I think this applies to all Mavic wheels.

My recently purchased 10s Far Sport 50mm N carbon clinchers just need a new cassette body. The edHub is $35 with $30 shipping to the US. I think the Bitex is cheaper - $25, but don't quote me. I'm still waiting on the final purchase amount. I bought these wheels last October, and I think they now all come with 11s hubs. Ask first.

The bad - my HED Bastognes. They require a $125 hub/axle and a re-dish. So these are staying on my 10s "winter" bike. 

So, inquire to the manufactures directly.... any maybe take a new wheelset into account when looking into the 9000 group.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TmB123 said:


> Thanks, i saw that KMC did an 11 speed link, but its listed as "Campagnolo only" and not sure if compatible or not. I have sent KMC an email as well asking if they do one for the new Shimano chain.
> 
> cheers


Did KMC report back?


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

metoou2 said:


> Did KMC report back?


No, they didnt, thanks for reminding me, hate it when companies dont reply to emails. If I hear anything I'll update this thread.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 277120


check the right side of the pic. sorry, too lazy to encircle  

KMC Europe


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks mann2, not sure if I can see what you are pointing at? 
This looks like an 11 speed *chain* compatible with both Shimano and Campy 11 speed groups, which I presume would be a direct replacement for the Shimano 11 speed chain. Far as I can tell it still doesnt mention anything about the 11 speed connectors compatible with shimano chains. If you look at the connectors link, it still only mentions compatibility of Campy chains. Who knows, maybe they are so close now it doesnt matter...


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

oh so sorry, failed to grasp the whole question  anyhow, one of my ride buddies has switched to the kmc and returned to the stock DA chain using the missing link 11. he's not reporting anything unusual or untoward. have the same feedback from the weighweenies forums from another site  hth!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

mann2 said:


> oh so sorry, failed to grasp the whole question  anyhow, one of my ride buddies has switched to the kmc and returned to the stock DA chain using the missing link 11. he's not reporting anything unusual or untoward. have the same feedback from the weighweenies forums from another site  hth!


could you post up the W. Weenie link?


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

it's just a post by a member in the dura ace 9000 thread here. its somewhere in there.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

flatlander_48 said:


> I think it is just a matter of time lag. Campagnolo 11-spd has been around much longer than Shimano's. Shimano 11-spd has only been available for just a few months. I doubt if Shimano would give KMC 11-spd parts for development work as it would be for a competing product, so they would have to wait until the parts were offered for sale to the public. Even if it were dimensionally the same as the Campagnolo part, KMC would still need to test it on Shimano hardware. Anyway, give it a little time.


KMC makes all of Shimano's chains....


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> KMC makes all of Shimano's chains....


and that means..........................?

KMC makes a very wide variety of chains to a wide range of specs. 
It's possible they are making Shimano's chain to a completely unrelated standard that has no association to any other KMC chain.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Soooo, after a few emails to KMC without response and being told by a couple of LBS not to use the Campy 11 speed link, anyone have any update on availability at all for the new 11 speed DA chain master link?

cheers


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The 5.5 mm 11-speed non-reusable links on this German KMC site are listed as 11-speed Shimano compatible.

Missing links - Verschlussglieder - Produkte - KMC Chain


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

wim said:


> The 5.5 mm 11-speed non-reusable links on this German KMC site are listed as 11-speed Shimano compatible.
> 
> Missing links - Verschlussglieder - Produkte - KMC Chain


thanks for that, so far it is the only reference (for what its worth) that mentions Shimano that I've seen. Might just try it and see


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

As I noted, very early in this discussion, the only thing to check is the side play between the inner and outer plates. If it's in the .004-.008 inch range, there is no reason the link won't work.

Also, there is no Campy 11 speed "link". Campy has a special pin and that's it. It's inserted into a pair of virgin outer plates, at one end of every new chain and it's not reuseable.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

TmB123 said:


> the only reference (for what its worth)


Yes, not sure what it's worth either. But it's very difficult for me to embrace the notion that KMC makes links for German use only. BTW, the last bullet reads "To open the MissingLink 11, you need chain pliers." I presume they mean "link pliers."


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Interesting that the German KMC site list the 11 speed missing link as "*non reusable*".


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

wim said:


> Yes, not sure what it's worth either. But it's very difficult for me to embrace the notion that KMC makes links for German use only. BTW, the last bullet reads "To open the MissingLink 11, you need chain pliers." I presume they mean "link pliers."


Could just be that the dude translating the page just assumed that it was also Shimano compatible. wouldnt be the first time that has happened. I'd like to see it on their parent website (assuming it would be an asian one) to give it a bit more cred. For the sake of a couple of dollars Im going to try it and see, was going to say whats the worst that can happen, but a chain failing while you are going full gas in a steep uphill sprint out the seat wouldnt be a lot of fun.

I found some mention on the weight weenies forum where they mentioned that the fit of the 11 speed link was much tighter than the 10 speed link and did need the link removal tool (or some form of long nose pliers I guess)


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

KMC USA


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

According to web site no mention of Shimano Chains:

M/L-11
*11 Speed Connector
*Silver
*Compatible with Campagnolo & KMC 11 Speed Chain


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been using the KMC 11 sp link for about six weeks now with no problems. 


FYI, I spoke with the NA distributor for Wipperman, and there will be a Shimano 11sp Connex link this Fall.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have been using the KMC 11 sp link for about six weeks now with no problems.
> 
> 
> FYI, I spoke with the NA distributor for Wipperman, and there will be a Shimano 11sp Connex link this Fall.


Thanks!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kenrow said:


> According to web site no mention of Shimano Chains:
> 
> M/L-11
> *11 Speed Connector
> ...


I actually posted that page because it showed the tools...


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

TmB123 said:


> I found some mention on the weight weenies forum where they mentioned that the fit of the 11 speed link was much tighter than the 10 speed link and did need the link removal tool (or some form of long nose pliers I guess)


the 11 speed missing link 'locks' into place and is not hand-removable. you'll need decent link pliers to remove them (i use park tool's MLP-1). i miss using the 10 speed reusable links.... makes chain cleaning a breeze.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought both KMC tools. The first time I put the chain together, I got it stuck. One sideplate locked but not the other side. And this was after using Wippermann Connex chains and links for several years. It wedged itself in so tightly that I couldn't get it apart to get it correctly fitted. I had to take it to a shop. No problem since I bought the tools...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> FYI, I spoke with the NA distributor for Wipperman, and there will be a Shimano 11sp Connex link this Fall.


Will it work on Campagnolo 11?


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have been using the KMC 11 sp link for about six weeks now with no problems.


Same here. Been using KMC X11Sl chain with DA9000 since January with zero issue. Have disconnected and reconnected the chain at least 4 times.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

Where did you find the KMC M/L-11 @ ?



bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have been using the KMC 11 sp link for about six weeks now with no problems.
> 
> 
> FYI, I spoke with the NA distributor for Wipperman, and there will be a Shimano 11sp Connex link this Fall.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought some off of Ebay and also got some from Wiggle in the UK.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bought some Missing Link 11's from Wiggle along with the KMC removal tool, they arrived yesterday along with a Shimano CN28 chain tool. Next big clean of the bike will see the chain come off.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

FuelForThought said:


> Same here. Been using KMC X11Sl chain with DA9000 since January with zero issue. Have disconnected and reconnected the chain at least 4 times.


The whole KMC chain, or the link only? My question was more will the KMC link fit on the DA chain....


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

My question was more will the KMC link fit on the DA chain....[/QUOTE]

I just bought one on ebay & will try on my 9000 DA chain soon!


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am using the KMC 11sp link on DA 9000 chains. Works great.


----------



## lukiluke1 (Jul 22, 2012)

When I ask my LBS to shorten chain, they installed 10 speed missing link on DA 9000 chain. 1000 km with zero problems..


----------



## lukechip (Aug 19, 2013)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have been using the KMC 11 sp link for about six weeks now with no problems.
> 
> 
> FYI, I spoke with the NA distributor for Wipperman, and there will be a Shimano 11sp Connex link this Fall.


Hi - did you remove a normal link pin, or the reinforced connecting pin when you installed the KMC 11 sp ? I've got a new bike with a 9000 chain and plan to put the KMC in instead, but am not sure where to break the chain. In the CN-9000 Dealers Manual, Shimano make a point of saying "If it is necessary to adjust the length of chain, make the cut at some other place than the place where the chain has been joined using a reinforced connecting pin. The chain will be damaged if it is cut at a place where it has been joined with a reinforced connecting pin".


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

lukechip said:


> Hi - did you remove a normal link pin, or the reinforced connecting pin when you installed the KMC 11 sp ? I've got a new bike with a 9000 chain and plan to put the KMC in instead, but am not sure where to break the chain. In the CN-9000 Dealers Manual, Shimano make a point of saying "If it is necessary to adjust the length of chain, make the cut at some other place than the place where the chain has been joined using a reinforced connecting pin. The chain will be damaged if it is cut at a place where it has been joined with a reinforced connecting pin".


i havent done mine as yet, however as you are effectively replacing the 2 side oiter plates with the KMC link, breaking the chain where the reinforced pin is is probably the best place to do it as it gets rid of the pin altogether and I imagine the inner links wouldnt be damaged by the connecting pin, only the outer plates


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

lukiluke1 said:


> When I ask my LBS to shorten chain, they installed 10 speed missing link on DA 9000 chain. 1000 km with zero problems..


I've heard this feedback in a couple locations now.


----------

